# Purebreed cat adoption/purchase



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

My relative is looking to purchase a purebreed cat. He lives in a 3 story home in a rural area. He also says that he wants a calm cat with nice markings. Are there any breeds you recommend?

*please do not post links to cats for adoption/sale/breeders as this is not what I am looking for*

Thanks for reading this.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Depends on what "nice markings" means to them. If it's the same relative as in the other thread about cat flaps, most breeders require their cats be kept indoors or an enclosure if going out.

CFA website has breed descriptions http://cfa.org/Owners/FindingAKitten/BreedPersonalityChart.aspx


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Sounds like "your relative" needs to be doing their homework.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Cookieandme said:


> Sounds like "your relative" needs to be doing their homework.


He does, yes.


----------

